# Faux Fur Coat too tight, remove liner?



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

The Coat I have for my Cruella DeVil costume is tight on my chubby arms, if I were to remove the liner would that give me any more room??


----------



## chestermolester (Oct 8, 2008)

if i were you i would cut the seam on both arms and sew in a black material panel so it fits better


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

It is a White fur coat, I can sew but I am not that good, is it more difficult to sew fur items?


----------



## Decorinator (Sep 16, 2009)

Removing the liner is bound to give you at least a little more room, but kind of depends on the particular coat.

I'd try it and see, before you do anything more drastic. If it is tight but wearable, sometimes we just have to suffer in the name of creativity!!


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

This coat, is it something that is important to you or just part of a costume? If not you can split the seam like chestermolester said, and take white fabric and hot glue it inside instead of sewing, you can use a stretchy fabric so... get this... it stretches LOL (im a dork). Just put down the glue, then lay the fabric on and press it into the glue so it kinda pushes into the fabric. Yes it is a rig job... but I have used hot glue many times on material to make things and it works pretty good. It will pretty much ruin the coat for anything other than a costume but it will work. O, and make sure you have ice water on hand for your fingers LOL.

Or you can take it to a seamstress and have it done right.... = $$$$$$


----------



## chestermolester (Oct 8, 2008)

it should have a backing on the fur u can also buy fabric glue. or hemming tape its pretty easy to use if you don't sew. just turn the coat inside out and take out the arm seams then go to an actual fabric store and get the hemming tape ask the ladies in the store. i bet they are all avid seamstresses or close to it and ask them whats the best thing to do and the hemming tape just uses an iron and those little old ladies love to give sewing tips


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

The thing I would be concerned with the iron on type hemming tape, or any type iron on products and a faux fur coat is that faux fur is made of plastic and the iron will melt it.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

lzrdsgal said:


> The thing I would be concerned with the iron on type hemming tape, or any type iron on products and a faux fur coat is that faux fur is made of plastic and the iron will melt it.


ITA! Do not use high heat! 

I've sewn a bit with faux fur, and it's a beeyotch. Try working on the lining first. I'd suggest taking out the stitching in the lining along the area that's snug instead of cutting it out altogether. Picked out stitching can be resewn. A chopped out lining cannot be (very easily anyway).

If that doesn't do it, I'd suggest sewing in a little white panel in between the seams of the sleeve. Since the fur in the seam should already have been clipped, a needle and thread should be all you'd need to sew in a bit more fabric for ease. Just be careful picking out the original stitching, as it's easy to end up cutting up the faux fur backing itself.

HTH!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks for all the tips!!! Yes this coat is for the costume, after I don't care or maybe again for a costume, when I bought it on ebay I thought I could wear it after Halloween, however with haveing to adjust it to fit it dosent matter after as long as it can hold up the big night!!

Hot glus scares me, I have used the hemming tape before, but did think about the melting effect. as for where it needs to be larger, it is mostly the upper arm so I might be abel to get away with adding a little fabric but not down the whole arm so that it looks better.?.

I knew what I was probably getting into when I bought it, but of course as Decorinator said sometimes you have to suffer for creativity!!


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

natascha said:


> Thanks for all the tips!!! Yes this coat is for the costume, after I don't care or maybe again for a costume, when I bought it on ebay I thought I could wear it after Halloween, however with haveing to adjust it to fit it dosent matter after as long as it can hold up the big night!!
> 
> Hot glus scares me, I have used the hemming tape before, but did think about the melting effect. as for where it needs to be larger, it is mostly the upper arm so I might be abel to get away with adding a little fabric but not down the whole arm so that it looks better.?.
> 
> I knew what I was probably getting into when I bought it, but of course as Decorinator said sometimes you have to suffer for creativity!!


Are you scared of the hot glue because you dont want to get burned or you are afraid that it wont work? 

If it is because you are afraid that it wont work take a little piece of fabric and hot glue it to.... say the upper back where it wont be seen and see how it holds when you pull on it after it cools. I have found that once it cools it is really hard to pull apart if possible at all without ripping the fabric. Its worth a try.

If it is because you are afraid of the hot glue.... halloweenies will not back down from a loaded hot glue gun


----------

